

Konamicode.js - Slick JavaScript implementation of the Konami code - riosatiy
http://i-are-rio.github.com/Konamicode.js/

======
fb42
Sweet nostalgia!

------
_Puj_
GOD that's awesome! I like how you can press Up Up Up and it stills keeps the
first two Ups. Beautiful code ! (=

------
spicyxtreme
hahaha... awesome stuff.. anyone has any creative implementation ideas for
this?

~~~
sbarre
Maybe to switch a web app to "advanced" mode with keyboard shortcuts and less
hand-holding? Or in any HTML5 web game.

